# Yellow coloring on fins/mouth



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I have NEVER had this issue, if it even is one. Could it be a type of poisoning or something? I just moved some of my juveniles to my 20 gallon today, and was watching them to make sure they weren't freaked by the move, only to notice that some of the adult females in the tank had this yellow coloring on their fins and mouths that WASN'T there before. The females are quite old, and while some of the juvis have yellow coloring on their fins, I figure that is due to their colors coming in. Except these are on their actual fins, not their tails.
The color isn't upraised like velvet or a fungus, its more like a tint to their skin. Anyone heard of this, and how to treat it?


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had this with my baby guppy fry, they died a week later,
I am not sure what it is,
but if I were you I would figure it out soon and find a cure,
or else they will meet my guppy's fate.
It also may be ick though,
which is not as serious,
my fish in my 77 gallon aquarium had the same thing,
I am currently using PimaFix ich.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorafish what kind of fish are you talking about?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Most of my guppy fry show this yellow tinting on the fins that will be colorful, whether it be tail, dorsal, or others. I have noticed that the ones that do show the yellow tint usually develop to be red or orange. I don't think that there is anything wrong with your fry, just expect colors!  

Of course, this is just personal experience, so it could be something else....


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Fishpunk said:


> Sorafish what kind of fish are you talking about?


They're guppies. 

I know that there are yellow guppies (had a few a long time ago) but the fact that this is coming up on the lips and pectoral fins of females that are the typical 'blond' red/blue finnage kinda worries me. Especially as they're older fish. 
I was thinking something along the lines of 'fish jaundice' but I don't know how to fix that.... I have some methylene blue which can be used to 'detox' fish (not entirely sure how that would work, and I don't know what could cause liver failure in multiple fish in a tank...
Its not ick, but if its a type of protazoan I'm treating for it, as I always add quickcure protazoan parasite to a tank if I'm adding fish.
This is a tinting to their skin, not something that looks like you could scrape it off like ich. If they weren't older fish, I would say they were just developing color...


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Also, its not particularly STRONG color, just a hue to the skin that wasn't there before. I probably wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't spend so much time staring at the tank looking for males in the female side.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, yeah I'm guilty of the staring thing, too . 
I don't know about the lips... Mine have never had it around the lips. But if they're supposed to be red, then it's probably just emerging color.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

iheartfish:) said:


> Haha, yeah I'm guilty of the staring thing, too .
> I don't know about the lips... Mine have never had it around the lips. But if they're supposed to be red, then it's probably just emerging color.


I'm hoping so. My mom told me that liver failure can be caused by high protein intake, and what I feed them CAN be accused of high protein for adults....so, here's hoping that is ISN'T liver failure...
Granted, the fish that have this are either the weakest fish I've ever seen, or the strongest. They're always the first to succumb if there's a problem in the tank. (yay for petstore fish :chair:

Really hope there's nothing wrong with them and I'm just being paranoid (which is entirely possible)


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Just keep watching them and check for any odd behavior or anything that could indicate this not being just color, but actually something serious. False are the most dangerous, because then you don't notice the actual danger. Keep your eyes open!


----------

